# Can exercise reverse the ageing process?



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2019)

While many in their 80s and 90s may be starting to take it easy, 85-year-old track star Irene Obera is at the other end of the spectrum.

Setting multiple world athletics records in her age category, she is one of a growing band of "master athletes" who represent the extreme end of what is physically possible later in life.

Another is John Starbrook, who at 87 became the oldest runner to complete the 2018 London Marathon.

Studies suggest regular exercise is more effective than any drug yet invented to prevent conditions facing older people, such as muscle loss.

To reap the full benefits, this pattern of behaviour should be laid down in a person's teens and early 20s.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-4...anexercisereversetheageingprocess_newshealth]


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 27, 2019)

I am not T2 but T1 & ALL my life I have never sat still long. I have also never been unemployed in my life & worked since two days before my 16 birthday. Diagnosed at 3yr old & now in my 50s. Did my last O level on the thurs & started work on the fri morning.


----------

